# New Quilts



## Jlynnp

I wanted to post pictures of the three quilts I just picked up from the longarm lady. Two of them used blocks from our swaps and the other is just one I had. Now to bind them.


----------



## hiddensprings

Beautiful!


----------



## Belfrybat

Really, really nice. You certainly made the fruits and veggies one into a large quilt! Is that king size? And I love the log cabin one. I want to make a log cabin sometime where the one side is a single colour. The design possibilities seem almost endless.


----------



## Jlynnp

Belfrybat said:


> Really, really nice. You certainly made the fruits and veggies one into a large quilt! Is that king size? And I love the log cabin one. I want to make a log cabin sometime where the one side is a single colour. The design possibilities seem almost endless.


Yes the fruit and veggie one is 102 x 102 so it will fit a king sized bed, It is VERY heavy. I am giving it to my sister and I sure hope she likes it. I used all of the swap blocks in it except MoBookworms which I framed and it will hang in my kitchen. I did not want all the work and embroidery to get lost in a quilt, it deserved to be it's own little stand out.

I love the log cabin blocks, I think it is my favorite block to make. I am finishing up a quilt for my DH using a center panel and 9 square blocks. It is framed with a Marine Corp fabric and the binging is red, white and blue striped. I am going to try a rag quilt next for a neighbors Great Grand Baby who is due in Feb and then I am going to make an Amish type quilt using some 9 block squares made from bright scraps and good old black Kona for the rest.


----------

